# RAC Jan 18 2015 3D Shoot



## hound dog (Dec 7, 2014)

Our first shoot of the new year will be here before you know it and we can't wait to see all of our friend and meet some new ones. See yall in JAN. 


Sign in is from 9am to 2pm

RAC 2015 shoot dates 

January 18th Sun.

February 8th Sun.

March 8th Sun.

April 12th Sun.

May 3th Sun.

June 14th Sun.

July 18 SAT

August 9th Sun. 7th Annual REDNECK RENDEZVOUS

__________________________________________________ _____________

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 and Women's Huter only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Women's open $20. 50% Payback- Max.40yards - 290 FPS Max. Unknown.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. Unknown


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. Unknown

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. Unknown

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40 yrds. – 280 FPS Max. Unknown

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260 FPS Max. known

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max. Unknown

Traditional-$15.00 trophy Unknown

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS Unknown


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max. Unknown

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max. Unknown

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

No less than 2 shooters in a class to win other than money classes and we will not mail out winnings unless some emergency comes up you wont beable to came back to another shoot and if don't get your winnings by the end of the year it will go back to the club.

2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00
__________________________________________________ _____________

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 
__________________________________________________ _____________

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

For all info go to www.racarchery.com
__________________


----------



## hound dog (Dec 19, 2014)

WE are one month out and can't wait. See yall soon.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 28, 2014)

Grass cut, lanes picked and lanes trimmed. See yall in Jan.


----------



## PunchIt23 (Dec 29, 2014)

Can't wait to shoot! Gonna be a good season


----------



## EagleEye3D (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds great! ! Can't wait!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 5, 2015)

Little less than two weeks out.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 11, 2015)

One week out see everyone next Sunday.


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 12, 2015)

Yall better bring your A game!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2015)

Wish I could make it but will be moving stuff out of storage units all weekend. Will see yall at next one!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 12, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> Yall better bring your A game!



>>>----->


----------



## BigJimT (Jan 13, 2015)

Time to break out the bow.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 14, 2015)

Website is down will back up soon we hope. 

See yall Sunday


----------



## hound dog (Jan 17, 2015)

Going to finish up today so will see yall tomorrow.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 17, 2015)

Done and we are wore out but it look good.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 17, 2015)

Your targets are next to get a whipping. See ya in the morning.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 17, 2015)

See ya'll about 10 or 11,,Can't wait, Good Friends and Good Times !!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 18, 2015)

Getting ready to head that way.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 18, 2015)

Sweetwaters shoot was challenging but at least for me, RAC toped it a little. It was a hoot though.    ....I'll be back !


----------

